# Mini Rant: The 'Same-ness' of posts on Reddit, Twitter etc.



## SpiritofAce (Jun 1, 2020)

This is a mini-rant.. if you don't like me having a vent, you might not like this post. I love the vast-majority of things in this game, and it's definitely my favourite Animal Crossing game I've played and will continue to do so for many years - until the next game, of course. 

So with almost 400 villagers in the game, so much opportunity, so many options for really unique moments in the game and cool photo shoots.. why is it that what you see in the 'social-media bubble' (for lack of a better phrase) for this game is just kinda the same stuff?

'Oh, look! Here's _Marshal _singing... _K.K. Bubblegum! _Wow! That's something we haven't seen before... give me likes!!'

'I have _Raymond_.. so I gave him a _Maid's Outfit _because that's totally not what everyone else is doing! Haha!'

'Here's all the S-tier villagers singing _K.K. Bubblegum!! _Isn't it cute?'

I could go on, but I just wish people were posting more variety of things on social media channels - especially in regards to villagers. The posts where people show off their islands are generally really fun to look at, since most people are doing lots of unique things! But we don't need to see _Raymond_ wearing a _Maid Outfit _for the thousandth time.. or, at least, I don't.

Thank you.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 1, 2020)

I agree. At first, it was a little cute to see Raymond singing and how people were dressing him. It was a bit... _odd_, but that’s Twitter for you. Then the next couple hundred times really did it in for me. I do have to admit that my I love seeing Marshal in my town singing, but I’m happy I get to experience that myself first hand and not on a twitter thread.


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2020)

It's what is popular is right now, so people are jumping on board because they want attention. 

If I used Twitter for AC I'd probably spam pictures of my favourite residents: namely Goose, Rod, Katt, and Buzz.


----------



## Bk1234 (Jun 1, 2020)

I get your point, but in the end, it's their island, and it is what they want to post. The villagers that I like are actually kind of similar to the majority (with few exceptions like Bam, Caroline, and Mint, who aren't in my town, yet...) so I would probably post pictures/cute events on my island that just happened to be with the "S-tier" villagers. Also, Bubblegum K.K. is getting SO old for me now, and I never understood the Raymond in a maid outfit thing...


----------



## Fendi (Jun 1, 2020)

I mean, this pretty much applies to almost everything in social media. Whatever has the most traction and popularity will have the most amount of content being posted about it. It's no different than memes or hashtags that are being used on a daily basis, and it's dependent on whatever is popular right now.

In the case of AC, obviously the things you stated above are what's currently popular for certain fans. Does it personally bother me? Not at all, because I just like to browse what people are up to with the game. It gets repetitive, but there's plenty of content out there to view.


----------



## Hirisa (Jun 1, 2020)

I mean... you don’t have to leave the Bell Tree forums to find repetitive posting. How many “help me choose between villager x and villager y” or “my villager tier list” or “who is better: x or y” can you look at before your brain begins to melt and trickle from your ears?

I take your point though. Fan culture tends to latch onto certain things and then regurgitate them endlessly. Sites like Reddit (rather, certain sub-reddits), Twitter et al are best taken in very small doses, if at all

One thing though: are you posting the kind of content you want to see? Because doing that is probably more effective than wishing other people would provide you with more original content.


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Jun 1, 2020)

Wait. All that's about to change. For the next 30 days, you will see more wedding pictures than you've ever seen or will ever see. 

I just scroll past pictures and discussions I have no interest in.


----------



## soomi (Jun 1, 2020)

Oh yeah, I totally get it. I had bubblegum KK originally playing in my town hall. I have mostly singers and because I kept seeing these posts and memes, I started getting sick of it. Stale cupcakes, ftw! It sounds great when villagers sing to it!


----------



## daisyy (Jun 1, 2020)

i also noticed this on tbt.


> should i go with villager _a _or_ b_?
> which villager should i pick for my _x personality_ type?
> i found_ s-tier villager_ today on my 2nd nmt island!



and on tumblr with every pic having the same filter and ~cottagecore~ theme (no hate if that is your aesthetic, i think it's nice myself but it _is_ extremely popular rn and i personally like to see a variety of styles, even if they're not my personal preference.)

i just take a break at that point. yes, you can scroll past but it's just annoying to see the same discussions being hashed and the more interesting ones being buried. i guess the only way to combat that is to participate in the discussions you find unique/interesting - at least on this board, i pretty much avoid most other social media lol.


----------



## Envy (Jun 1, 2020)

I'll let people like what they like, but I do agree that Bubblegum K.K. is really annoying and I have no idea why people even like it, TBH.


----------



## jiojiop (Jun 1, 2020)

SpiritofAce said:


> So with almost 400 villagers in the game, so much opportunity, so many options for really unique moments in the game and cool photo shoots.. why is it that what you see in the 'social-media bubble' (for lack of a better phrase) for this game is just kinda the same stuff?



Whenever you have a platform that surfaces content based on updoots like Reddit, Twitter, Imgur, etc., the surest way to make your post trend is to copy or repost content of previously popular posts. It's the very structure of the platform that promotes hivemind mentality and lack of diversity. This goes doubly so when your content can be buried if it's downvoted. Conform conform conform.


----------



## jeni (Jun 1, 2020)

people are just having fun. there are lots of repetitive posts for sure, it's inevitable on social media, but some people enjoy looking at those. there are also lots of creative people with awesome ideas and it's definitely worth looking through everything for the good stuff, especially since it takes less than a second to scroll past what you don't wanna see


----------



## Romaki (Jun 1, 2020)

Popular means a lot more people like them. So yeah, for every Roald post you're gonna find ten Raymond posts. It's just fun for them, and I don't see how that post being about another villager would make that much of a difference. I like seeing cute villagers and funny posts on there.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 1, 2020)

This is why I resent Raymond and Marshal as a whole! Like can we get more Filbert action Julia action Merry? Kid cat?! ugh it's so annoying see Marshal and Raymond- (Who even said Raymond was pardon my choice of words a gay cross dressing cat?)
Edit: I love kk bubblegum but it's annoying now..it makes me sad...so kk lullaby is my jam


----------



## Sloom (Jun 1, 2020)

I don't use twitter but I do use reddit, and I'd have to disagree for reddit! I see soooo much creativity and funny stuff on there, and I can't even remember the last time I saw a post of Raymond or just a plain video of villagers singing. if anything it's usually it's people in the comments complaining about how they don't like raymond or unpopular villager appreciation posts, at least what I've seen from browsing the top posts of the week or on my home page

I can't comment for twitter but I can definitely recommend the ac reddit, there's a ton of inspiration to be had there along with just some funny posts of the game being dumb lol


----------



## MaxM (Jun 1, 2020)

I don't know why they like to dress Raymond up as a maid. He looks terrible in it. And most of them say he's gay so it seems like they're implying gay people like to wear women's clothes.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 1, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Marshal and Raymond- (Who even said Raymond was pardon my choice of words a gay cross dressing cat?)


I don't use twitter or any social media but the maid dress thing...
no no no no
and yet those people get the likes of everyone on the planet and there are 1million videos of it posted every day
and for god's sake I REFUSE to play bubblegum K.K when any of them walk past my dj turntable,
why? because I've seen 100 videos on it
at this point bubblegum k.k is getting old, I like marathon better :/

	Post automatically merged: Jun 1, 2020



MaxM said:


> I don't know why they like to dress Raymond up as a maid. He looks terrible in it. And most of them say he's gay so it seems like they're implying gay people like to wear women's clothes.


hm ah yes an office cat with glasses and 2 different colored eyes with a maid dress on

WHAT'S WRONG WITH THIS PICTURE?
who adds 
Office + cat + 2 different colored eyes + glasses = mAiD dResS


----------



## Sloom (Jun 1, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> hm ah yes an office cat with glasses and 2 different colored eyes with a maid dress on
> 
> WHAT'S WRONG WITH THIS PICTURE?
> who adds
> Office + cat + 2 different colored eyes + glasses = mAiD dResS


oh totes mcgotes the maid dress thing has made me want to skin my feet with a carrot peeler every time I've seen it. yes haha funny male wearing clothing that is not usually worn by males haha lol

ah yes, enslaved comedy.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 1, 2020)

Sloom said:


> ah yes, enslaved comedy.


what do you want to bet that he only wore it for a day and trashed it the very next day or displayed it in their house?

ugh the maid dress thing gets old fast, it always was old and never funny or cute


----------



## minimoon (Jun 1, 2020)

You should try ACNH Instagram. I never see Raymond there. Lots of wedding photos as of this morning but no Raymond and only a few Marshals.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 1, 2020)

I mean, it was like that in NL too. Everyone seemed to have a cute pastel kawaii pink town usually named something like Doki Doki, Kokoro or Milk Tea. They also typically had Diana, Marshal, Beau, Merengue, Marina and whoever else is pink/white/neutral. 

That was getting on my nerves so I'm glad at least it's different this time around.


----------



## Noctis (Jun 1, 2020)

They do it for clout. Anyway good thing I don't have twitter anymore. Instagram is nice. All I see there is posts of people's island and what they have designed.


----------



## Uffe (Jun 1, 2020)

Bubblegum K.K. is so last few years. It's all about K.K. Adventure and Mountain Song now. My villagers are going to be dancing and singing in a lederhosen and dirndl.


----------



## Sholee (Jun 1, 2020)

I honestly think it's newcomers playing the game and are excited about seeing their villagers do the things that thousands of us have seen already so it doesn't really bother me. I'm not going to post and be the debbie downer on their excitement, I just scroll past it.


----------



## Bk1234 (Jun 1, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> and for god's sake I REFUSE to play bubblegum K.K when any of them walk past my dj turntable,
> why? because I've seen 100 videos on it
> at this point bubblegum k.k is getting old, I like marathon better :/


It's gotten to the point where I'm going to turn it off in my plaza... ☹

	Post automatically merged: Jun 1, 2020



Uffe said:


> Bubblegum K.K. is so last few years. It's all about K.K. Adventure and Mountain Song now. My villagers are going to be dancing and singing in a lederhosen and dirndl.


I love K.K. Adventure! I had that playing in my main room for awhile.


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Jun 1, 2020)

My advice is to stay away from social media for a while or find other topics to balance it out. You need to consume everything in *moderation*.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 1, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> I don't use twitter or any social media but the maid dress thing...
> no no no no
> and yet those people get the likes of everyone on the planet and there are 1million videos of it posted every day
> and for god's sake I REFUSE to play bubblegum K.K when any of them walk past my dj turntable,
> ...


----------



## Hirisa (Jun 1, 2020)

Corrie said:


> I mean, it was like that in NL too. Everyone seemed to have a cute pastel kawaii pink town usually named something like Doki Doki, Kokoro or Milk Tea. They also typically had Diana, Marshal, Beau, Merengue, Marina and whoever else is pink/white/neutral.
> 
> That was getting on my nerves so I'm glad at least it's different this time around.


The flashbacks your post gave me, oh my godddd.

Cottagecore is the new pastel town, I think. Now you need to name your town something like “burlap” and your island rep is a frugal hat wearing witch named “butter” or “walnut” and basically everything’s brown, white and green.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 1, 2020)

Hirisa said:


> The flashbacks your post gave me, oh my godddd.
> 
> Cottagecore is the new pastel town, I think. Now you need to name your town something like “burlap” and your island rep is a frugal hat wearing witch named “butter” or “walnut” and basically everything’s brown, white and green.


Huh interesting! I don't follow much AC social media anymore because of what happened with NL so I'm blindly walking around lol. I'm surprised country Japan isn't the new trendy style.


----------



## sdw4527 (Jun 1, 2020)

Hirisa said:


> The flashbacks your post gave me, oh my godddd.
> 
> Cottagecore is the new pastel town, I think. Now you need to name your town something like “burlap” and your island rep is a frugal hat wearing witch named “butter” or “walnut” and basically everything’s brown, white and green.



It’s actually crazy how popular it’s become. I was so confused what “cottagecore” even meant when I first saw an island labeled with this. Now you basically can’t scroll through any posts on any site where people are showcasing islands without seeing one lol.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 1, 2020)

Corrie said:


> I mean, it was like that in NL too. Everyone seemed to have a cute pastel kawaii pink town usually named something like Doki Doki, Kokoro or Milk Tea. They also typically had Diana, Marshal, Beau, Merengue, Marina and whoever else is pink/white/neutral.
> 
> That was getting on my nerves so I'm glad at least it's different this time around.


I'm guilty of having Diana but to be fair I wanted her for about 7 years now ;; when I saw her in acnl I fell in love with her,, she's my snobby baby,, I have so many pink mums I had to use them in my aesthetic while trying to make blue n white  work as well,, I like cute things but then again my island is based on anarchist country I made up. It's actually quite chaotic and island is just a soft version of my very chaotic and gruesome country...maybe name should have been NeverSatisfied..but that didn't fit..even if it did it'd be weird oops I yammered on again


----------



## Hirisa (Jun 1, 2020)

Corrie said:


> Huh interesting! I don't follow much AC social media anymore because of what happened with NL so I'm blindly walking around lol. I'm surprised country Japan isn't the new trendy style.


Oh Japan-inspired towns are definitely another trend I see everywhere. It’s interesting to consider how the two dominant trends of ACNH islands differ. Like, rustic on one hand and urban on the other.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 1, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm guilty of having Diana but to be fair I wanted her for about 7 years now ;; when I saw her in acnl I fell in love with her,, she's my snobby baby,, I have so many pink mums I had to use them in my aesthetic while trying to make blue n white  work as well,, I like cute things but then again my island is based on anarchist country I made up. It's actually quite chaotic and island is just a soft version of my very chaotic and gruesome country...maybe name should have been NeverSatisfied..but that didn't fit..even if it did it'd be weird oops I yammered on again


Aw don't even worry! You're not who I'm talking about haha


----------



## Bk1234 (Jun 1, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm guilty of having Diana but to be fair I wanted her for about 7 years now ;; when I saw her in acnl I fell in love with her,, she's my snobby baby,, I have so many pink mums I had to use them in my aesthetic while trying to make blue n white  work as well,, I like cute things but then again my island is based on anarchist country I made up. It's actually quite chaotic and island is just a soft version of my very chaotic and gruesome country...maybe name should have been NeverSatisfied..but that didn't fit..even if it did it'd be weird oops I yammered on again


I really like and want Diana too! Just because a villager is super popular, does not mean people should be discouraged from liking them.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 1, 2020)

Hirisa said:


> Oh Japan-inspired towns are definitely another trend I see everywhere. It’s interesting to consider how the two dominant trends of ACNH islands differ. Like, rustic on one hand and urban on the other.


That is interesting. Japan inspired towns meaning like shrine-like or like a typical Japanese city?


----------



## daisyy (Jun 1, 2020)

Hirisa said:


> The flashbacks your post gave me, oh my godddd.
> 
> Cottagecore is the new pastel town, I think. Now you need to name your town something like “burlap” and your island rep is a frugal hat wearing witch named “butter” or “walnut” and basically everything’s brown, white and green.


omy lort this made me howl with laughter.

they're also probably popular because of the limited furniture options... it makes sense that there's a lot of japan-themed towns when there's so much furniture for it and not many castle-themed towns for example because there's no sets like princess/royal/gracie etc.


----------



## Hirisa (Jun 1, 2020)

Corrie said:


> That is interesting. Japan inspired towns meaning like shrine-like or like a typical Japanese city?


I’d say the towns are mostly inspired by animes from urban/suburban settings though some definitely aim to replicate a specific city. As for shrines, many islands seem to have a designated “Zen” area, irrespective of the predominant aesthetic. I think that’s always been the case in AC though, simply because the items for it are always there.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 1, 2020)

sdw4527 said:


> It’s actually crazy how popular it’s become. I was so confused what “cottagecore” even meant when I first saw an island labeled with this. Now you basically can’t scroll through any posts on any site where people are showcasing islands without seeing one lol.


what does it mean im curious and don't feel like looking it up :/


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 1, 2020)

Corrie said:


> Aw don't even worry! You're not who I'm talking about haha





Bk1234 said:


> I really like and want Diana too! Just because a villager is super popular, does not mean people should be discouraged from liking them.


I feel better qwq thank you


----------



## monsieurberry (Jun 1, 2020)

I agree, especially Reddit. It’s so annoying to see not even the same villagers but the SAME VILLAGERS DOING THE SAME THING upvoted every single day...I don’t get it.

Also the cottagecore stuff. It’s cute but it’s not hard which is why it’s so popular.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 1, 2020



yatsushiro said:


> My advice is to stay away from social media for a while or find other topics to balance it out. You need to consume everything in *moderation*.



Agreed. I enjoy the game lately a lot more when I stopped going to the subreddits everyday. Besides, it was spoiling stuff.


----------



## Chibiusa (Jun 1, 2020)

My favorite classic attention-seeking posts on reddit follow the same formula:

_My irl friends don't care, so..._
_Proud of this (zen garden, rock garden, diner)_
_My ______ just died but I happened to find a villager with the same name the next day on my first island!_
It starts to become a little annoying.


----------



## Hirisa (Jun 1, 2020)

daisyy said:


> omy lort this made me howl with laughter.
> 
> they're also probably popular because of the limited furniture options... it makes sense that there's a lot of japan-themed towns when there's so much furniture for it and not many castle-themed towns for example because there's no sets like princess/royal/gracie etc.


I think this is a great point. Also, the emphasis on DIYs and the ability to place furniture outdoors both could be seen as encouraging a shabby, quasi-rustic aesthetic. Hopefully more furniture sets will be released to allow for more possibilities. I know I’m looking forward to seeing how the wedding furniture will be uses in landscaping.


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Jun 1, 2020)

Chibiusa said:


> My favorite classic attention-seeking posts on reddit follow the same formula:
> 
> _My irl friends don't care, so..._
> _Proud of this (zen garden, rock garden, diner)_
> ...



I chuckled a bit when you posted this. 

Honestly, I can't really blame why there are so many haters. They probably got tired of seeing the same content and decided to take action in a *negative* way. (Don't follow their example. Just skim through it and ignore.)


----------



## Bk1234 (Jun 1, 2020)

Chibiusa said:


> My favorite classic attention-seeking posts on reddit follow the same formula:
> 
> _My irl friends don't care, so..._
> _Proud of this (zen garden, rock garden, diner)_
> ...


Thank you for saying this! I burst out laughing lol


----------



## Bioness (Jun 1, 2020)

Animal Crossing is a casual game. It tends to attract a certain demographic and that demographic likes to express themselves a certain way.

Twitter and Reddit can't be moderated like a traditional forum so usually what gets spread around is being posting the same stuff over and over again to get attention.


----------



## trashpedia (Jun 1, 2020)

Here’s what I normally see on Reddit:
- Rainbow flower fields/collection
- Studio Ghibli recreations
- Bragging about scorpion/tarantula island or some fish they caught
- Memorial to a dead person
- Bragging about having 5 stars
- KK Bubblegum or villagers singing
It really does get old after a while.....




Hirisa said:


> The flashbacks your post gave me, oh my godddd.
> 
> Cottagecore is the new pastel town, I think. Now you need to name your town something like “burlap” and your island rep is a frugal hat wearing witch named “butter” or “walnut” and basically everything’s brown, white and green.


Briclyn Forest is shaking rn cuz you basically exposed her LMAO



Chibiusa said:


> My favorite classic attention-seeking posts on reddit follow the same formula:
> 
> _My irl friends don't care, so..._
> _Proud of this (zen garden, rock garden, diner)_
> ...


I stopped going on Reddit of how repetitive everything was on there. It was even more repetitive than villager dialogues in NL lol. There is some great stuff every now and then but it’s often overshadowed by posts with titles such as “this is will probably get lost with the new posts buuut...”. Not to mention a lot of people in there think hating popular things is a personality trait.


----------



## Hirisa (Jun 1, 2020)

Chibiusa said:


> My favorite classic attention-seeking posts on reddit follow the same formula:
> 
> _My irl friends don't care, so..._
> _Proud of this (zen garden, rock garden, diner)_
> ...


Can I add a really specific variant of the “proud of x” to this?

“Super proud of how my kitchen turned out” and it’s just the entire Ironwood set in an otherwise uncluttered room. Like, could it have turned out any other way, given what you worked with?


----------



## Neechan (Jun 1, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> what does it mean im curious and don't feel like looking it up :/


Looking it up, its some kind of aesthetic and to quote “The cottagecore aesthetic emphasizes nature, simplicity, and peacefulness, and it has been described as a visual and lifestyle movement.”

It’s only become more popular due to the recent quarantining from Covid-19


----------



## Asarena (Jun 1, 2020)

I've never really had a problem with reposts and similar posts, but I think it's just because I like to give people the benefit of the doubt and assume they're just sharing something because they like it and think other people might like it too. Also, depending on the topic, I feel like it's also possible that maybe they haven't actually seen the posts that may be similar to their post. Usually I just scroll past reposts and similar posts. I do get annoyed when songs repeat the same word/line over and over again though, so I assume seeing similar posts again and again must have the same effect on some people.


----------



## Chibiusa (Jun 1, 2020)

Hirisa said:


> Can I add a really specific variant of the “proud of x” to this?
> 
> “Super proud of how my kitchen turned out” and it’s just the entire Ironwood set in an otherwise uncluttered room. Like, could it have turned out any other way, given what you worked with?


Oh gosh, yeah. I mean it's fine to be proud of yourself but to add to the eternal sea of ironwood kitchen posts with the most minor tweaks... is it really that necessary? I don't know, I just wouldn't do that myself.


----------



## coderp (Jun 1, 2020)

Just wait for the Raymond x (Lolly, Rosie, Ankha, Merry, Tangy) wedding photoshoots.


----------



## Hirisa (Jun 1, 2020)

Chibiusa said:


> Oh gosh, yeah. I mean it's fine to be proud of yourself but to add to the eternal sea of ironwood kitchen posts with the most minor tweaks... is it really that necessary? I don't know, I just wouldn't do that myself.


Yeah, I have to periodically remind myself that a lot of folks are new to the series and genuinely might not know that there are a lot of other items to use. Or this might be the first game they’ve played that even has interior decoration. But still...


----------



## Faux (Jun 1, 2020)

All I have to say is let people enjoy the game how they want, don't spread negativity just because someone likes something you don't.
Post things that are different, encourage new content. But things are popular because they're likeable, no need to be upset if you don't like everything everyone else does.

It's incredibly disappointing that people aren't allowed to be proud of their work just because everyone else has the same general aesthetic.


----------



## Boo. (Jun 1, 2020)

Im getting mighty tired of Ironwood Kitchens literally EVERYWHERE.


----------



## nammie (Jun 1, 2020)

Try looking for Japanese twitters, there's a lot more variety there imo.
For example this is my favourite ACNH twitter, its basically all dedicated to Violet, she even has paths and shirts with Violet's face on them lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255714895166767106
I like this twitter too, a lot of the funny clips posted on reddit recently are from here (and its kinda sketch bc a LOT of them dont credit and word the titles like its their own vid...)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266493461533843457


----------



## N a t (Jun 1, 2020)

I agree with part of this. I only use this site and reddit right now. While I will admit that many of the AC sub reddits have some pretty repetitive stuff from time to time, i have seen some pretty unique stuff here and there as well. I like to think that reddit has an "okay" mix of different posts but they certainly have repeat offenders and I won't deny that. Even the posts here can be a little repetitive too sometimes. I'm sure you've noticed. I'm sure many people are aware of the repetitiveness. I have probably even contributed a little bit myself with or without realizing it. With such a huge player base, it can just be different to keep things original and sometimes people don't care about being original with their posts as long as they can share what makes them happy. That's my two cents. Overall though, I'm mostly indifferent. Usually if it's the same stuff I usually see, I just scroll past it or don't click. I have a pretty easy time ignoring things that I do not care for on the internet. Usually.


----------



## Licorice (Jun 1, 2020)

This is why I dont use social media really lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 1, 2020)

coderp said:


> Just wait for the Raymond x (Lolly, Rosie, Ankha, Merry, Tangy) wedding photoshoots.


Already saw a Lolly x Raymond wedding photo made me cringe 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 1, 2020



Centuria said:


> All I have to say is let people enjoy the game how they want, don't spread negativity just because someone likes something you don't.
> 
> Post things that are different, encourage new content. But things are popular because they're likeable, no need to be upset if you don't like everything everyone else does.
> 
> It's incredibly disappointing that people aren't allowed to be proud of their work just because everyone else has the same general em aesthetic.


They're allowed to do it,, it's just incredibly repetitive and annoying when _a lot _ of people do it. A lot of us just crave new content.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 1, 2020

I just want to be able to enjoy a town tour and not feel like the next 50 videos won't look similar or enjoy funny clips and te first ten aren't gonna be "Raymond in a maid dress singing kk bubblegum with boyfriend Marshal uwu" :// it's just _STALE!!!_


----------



## Hirisa (Jun 1, 2020)

Observing and commenting, even critically, on social media and gaming trends doesn’t equate to prohibiting anything. No one is being disallowed from decorating a certain way or liking certain things, but it sure feels like there are people who would like to disallow all but the most anodyne comments in the name of “positivity.”


----------



## EtchaSketch (Jun 1, 2020)

space kk and kk marathon ftw


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 1, 2020)

Hirisa said:


> Observing and commenting, even critically, on social media and gaming trends doesn’t equate to prohibiting anything. No one is being disallowed from decorating a certain way or liking certain things, but it sure feels like there are people who would like to disallow all but the most anodyne comments in the name of “positivity.”


People can do what they want you know? I just want to see something _different_


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 1, 2020)

coderp said:


> Just wait for the Raymond x (Lolly, Rosie, Ankha, Merry, Tangy) wedding photoshoots.



Can't wait to see all the cheesy pics of that (any of the villagers) and the ones they force to live next to each other (usually have heart shape pond around or next to the houses) BeCaUse thEy're in looOove!! 
So cheesy..

I ship my villagers too, but I won't ever force them to live right next to each other like that...


----------



## Faux (Jun 1, 2020)

Hirisa said:


> Observing and commenting, even critically, on social media and gaming trends doesn’t equate to prohibiting anything. No one is being disallowed from decorating a certain way or liking certain things, but it sure feels like there are people who would like to disallow all but the most anodyne comments in the name of “positivity.”



No need to vague me, just @ me.
I'm not saying people can't have criticism or be bored of the same thing, but people over here making others feel bad for wanting Diana and having to reassure them that they're okay and are allowed to want Diana, but _other people who want her are totally annoying_ is kind of wild, lmao.


----------



## Hirisa (Jun 1, 2020)

Milky star said:


> People can do what they want you know? I just want to see something _different_


I get that. For me, it's not wanting a certain kind of content -if I know what I want to see more of, it's kind of on me to start the ball rolling- but I genuinely love visual analysis and trend spotting so I always note what I see and try to make sense of it contextually.


----------



## Uffe (Jun 1, 2020)

Bk1234 said:


> I love K.K. Adventure! I had that playing in my main room for awhile.



I had that playing in my main room in New Leaf. I had a pirate themed room. But now pirate furniture doesn't exist, but K.K. Adventure is still my favorite song.


----------



## Hirisa (Jun 1, 2020)

Centuria said:


> No need to vague me, just @ me.
> I'm not saying people can't have criticism or be bored of the same thing, but people over here making others feel bad for wanting Diana and having to reassure them that they're okay and are allowed to want Diana, but _other people who want her are totally annoying_ is kind of wild, lmao.


Not vaguing- you're definitely not the only person to conflate commentary on a thing with the desire to censor said thing. I am seeing it on tumblr, reddit, even my own facebook (which is weird because I know, like, less than 25 people). These are sensitive times, I guess, which makes sense. I just wish that so many people (note the qualifiers and the plural) didn't think absence of critical commentary was a condition for a positive community.


----------



## cheezu (Jun 1, 2020)

Well, there are certain themes that people tend to find more appealing (that's true of all kinds of things - not just AC) so I guess it tends to be overdone but, in the end, people can post what they want and if it gets lots of traction, it'll definitely continue.
However; I personally enjoy many of the photos.
I have an ACNH Instagram, too, though many of my villagers are not that popular but I will continue posting what makes me happy.


----------



## Faux (Jun 1, 2020)

Hirisa said:


> Not vaguing- you're definitely not the only person to conflate commentary on a thing with the desire to censor said thing. I am seeing it on tumblr, reddit, even my own facebook (which is weird because I know, like, less than 25 people). These are sensitive times, I guess, which makes sense. I just wish that so many people (note the qualifiers and the plural) didn't think absence of critical commentary was a condition for a positive community.



I guess the issue is people aren't really kindly criticising things.
Many people are having fits about things, and acting like it's a cardinal sin to enjoy stuff that they don't.

Like the commentary that has gone on with Raymond.  There are definitely people who are fairly dismissing him, and not seeing the hype for him.  But there are also an unfortunate lot of people who are acting like he's the worst villager to exist, and that anyone who wants him is only doing it because he's popular, or are stupid for liking him.

Even just within this thread, which started out fairly IMO, has moments of people descending into overly non - constructive commentary.  Putting emphasis on things that ultimately just come off like, were their tone carried out over text, they'd be spitting venom on the very idea that someone ... wants to have a bunch of cute flowers and pine trees and a bunch of top tier villagers.

Most people complaining about the toxic spread of this fanbase aren't just upset someone doesn't like Raymond in a maid dress singing the same two or three songs.  This fandom has absolutely gotten worse than it was in NL, insofar as cash grabbing, inflation, scams have increased, etc.

The fact the internet in and of itself has changed from the ' don't like, don't read ' mindset it used to have, and wanting to fit in and attention grabbing and needing instant validation has also contributed a lot to the overall atmosphere change.

IDK, I just get tired of people saying others can't share things if someone else already did something similar before.  People can be proud of their ironwood kitchen no matter how many other people have already done it.  I don't like the ironwood set, but it's not hurting me if a bunch of other people love it and worked very hard to be able to put it together.


----------



## Figment (Jun 1, 2020)

I didn't read this entire thread, so forgive me if this has already been said, but in defense of these sorts of posts (even though I don't really participate in such posts personally), I think people get super attached to _-their-_ villagers specifically. Even if it's popular and already out there, they get excited because it was  _-their-_ Raymond or Marshall who did something cute.

I have several videos on my Switch saved of Dom just working out or playing with a guitar. I'm sure there are much better videos to be seen of Dom doing these things, but not _my_ Dom and not in _my_ village. These are just for my personal enjoyment and reflection though. Like, if I have a bad day I can at least turn on my Switch and say "Here's Dom playing a guitar. bad feelings are void."

Chances are, because of Raymond's popularity, there are going to be more people who would share video of him versus say... Pompom who does not have the same following.  And that's just because of the amount of people who have him. There are probably many people who have him because he is popular and share videos just because it's popular.


----------



## Hirisa (Jun 1, 2020)

Centuria said:


> I guess the issue is people aren't really kindly criticising things.
> Many people are having fits about things, and acting like it's a cardinal sin to enjoy stuff that they don't.
> 
> Like the commentary that has gone on with Raymond.  There are definitely people who are fairly dismissing him, and not seeing the hype for him.  But there are also an unfortunate lot of people who are acting like he's the worst villager to exist, and that anyone who wants him is only doing it because he's popular, or are stupid for liking him.
> ...


I hear and agree with a lot of what you are saying, but can I gently point out that phrases like "cardinal sin" and "can't share things" say more about your interpretation than anything else? People grumbling about cottagecore is not constructive, per se, but like, I genuinely don't see how that differs from, say, grumbling about clothing trends. And as long as people don't confuse their dislike for a trend with dislike for a person (don't even get me started on the phenomenon of calling someone "basic"), I think it should be fine to say "bleh, cottagecore." It's a wildly popular style and its adherents can take lots of comfort in the many other folks who love it and say nice things about it. Those voices outnumber the critics by a long shot.

I have to disagree about New Leaf though. I think the community is pretty similar, for both the good and the bad. Or maybe that's because I am still bitter about the times I saw folks charging 2 million bells for hairbow wigs, lol.


----------



## ayeeprill (Jun 1, 2020)

Yeah I honestly agree lol. People on Twitter flat out admit they only get the popular villagers whether they like them or not. (there are almost 400 villagers in this game. why get Raymond just cause he's popular if you hate him?)

I mean I have Diana and Julian and love them, so I definitely get the appeal of some of them. (And others I don't ... raymond)

but i agree. doing the dream suite in new leaf got old so fast because almost every town had the same color scheme (pink/pastels), the same 20-ish villagers (marshal diana merengue marina zucker beau julian molly maple ankha lucky etc), the same everything!

obviously people can do whatever they want and i don't really care THAT much.
but in the same vein, i'm allowed to not like it lol


----------



## BigBadButterfree (Jun 1, 2020)

There's a lot of same-ness everywhere for this game. The amount of times I see the same 6 villagers, or towns with "moon" in their name, or "cottagecore" themes... There's nothing wrong with it if that's what you like, and even then it's great to see each person's unique spin on a similar theme. I do think the villager same-ness is unfortunate tho, there are so many underrepresented villagers that need love. Like it's at the point where I got Marina by random chance and while I love her I almost don't want her cuz so many people give her exposure it just feels unfair to other villagers. 



Figment said:


> *Snip*
> 
> Chances are, because of Raymond's popularity, there are going to be more people who would share video of him versus say... Pompom who does not have the same following.  And that's just because of the amount of people who have him. There are probably many people who have him because he is popular and share videos just because it's popular.



JUSTICE FOR POMPOM!!


----------



## naranjita (Jun 1, 2020)

Centuria said:


> I guess the issue is people aren't really kindly criticising things.
> Many people are having fits about things, and acting like it's a cardinal sin to enjoy stuff that they don't.
> 
> Like the commentary that has gone on with Raymond.  There are definitely people who are fairly dismissing him, and not seeing the hype for him.  But there are also an unfortunate lot of people who are acting like he's the worst villager to exist, and that anyone who wants him is only doing it because he's popular, or are stupid for liking him.
> ...


I kinda see what you mean. personally, I also think ironwood kitchens, Bubblegum KK, cottagecore, zen gardens, etc. etc. are overdone. and I don't enjoy seeing them anymore because I've seen them a million times. but I also don't see the point in complaining about it. I'm not trying to tell people that they can't complain about things, but I genuinely don't understand the point. just keep scrolling and move on, post about something else, idk. I'm not sure what threads like this one are supposed to accomplish.



Spoiler: off-topic rant about male villagers in dresses



also I can't help but side eye everyone who reacts strongly against putting male villagers in dresses. like don't even pretend that you care about "gay fetishization" or "acting like all gay men wear dresses" (most gender nonconforming people ARE gay, and gender nonconformity is a strong predictor of homosexuality in boys; this is a _fact_, and ignoring this helps no one. I'm sorry that this makes straight people uncomfortable and they wish we were all gender conforming so they could pretend we're straight, but it doesn't work like that). like just say that seeing boys in dresses makes you uncomfortable and you don't want to deal with that and go, lol.


----------



## Faux (Jun 1, 2020)

Hirisa said:


> I hear and agree with a lot of what you are saying, but can I gently point out that phrases like "cardinal sin" and "can't share things" say more about your interpretation than anything else? People grumbling about cottagecore is not constructive, per se, but like, I genuinely don't see how that differs from, say, grumbling about clothing trends. And as long as people don't confuse their dislike for a trend with dislike for a person (don't even get me started on the phenomenon of calling someone "basic"), I think it should be fine to say "bleh, cottagecore." It's a wildly popular style and its adherents can take lots of comfort in the many other folks who love it and say nice things about it. Those voices outnumber the critics by a long shot.
> 
> I have to disagree about New Leaf though. I think the community is pretty similar, for both the good and the bad. Or maybe that's because I am still bitter about the times I saw folks charging 2 million bells for hairbow wigs, lol.



I have to get back to work so I can't offer a long and elaborate response, but I'll shorten it to this:

I'm not talking about ' bleh cottagecore. ' And I'm not exaggerating with my choice of wording;I'm not talking about TBT alone. I can say, though, 4chan has been more polite about the way things are going in this fandom than Twitter has. That's my issue.


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Jun 1, 2020)

A lot of the sameness just comes from certain things being popular, thus getting more likes, thus being what you see more often. People like to feel like they had a "successful" post on social media, so they're going to post the popular thing that gets a lot of likes. While the people who aren't decorating in popular themes, or don't have 'S-tier' villagers, aren't going to post because they feel like no one's going to care.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 1, 2020)

I agree, it gets kinda boring really fast. Currently I’m trying to make my island as unique as possible and still get it to 5 stars, whilst keeping a music-y theme (Musical instruments, villagers who sing a lot, etc). My approach is, if you‘re doing it because you really, genuinely want to and enjoy it, then do it. Don’t just do it for a few likes on twitter


----------



## xara (Jun 1, 2020)

while i definitely see your point, i don’t really care and don’t really use twitter for animal crossing. while every post is starting to look the same, people have the right to share and post whatever they like, even if it’s the millionth photo of raymond in a maid dress lmao


----------



## ayeeprill (Jun 1, 2020)

naranjita said:


> I kinda see what you mean. personally, I also think ironwood kitchens, Bubblegum KK, cottagecore, zen gardens, etc. etc. are overdone. and I don't enjoy seeing them anymore because I've seen them a million times. but I also don't see the point in complaining about it. I'm not trying to tell people that they can't complain about things, but I genuinely don't understand the point. just keep scrolling and move on, post about something else, idk. I'm not sure what threads like this one are supposed to accomplish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



re: your rant i get what you're saying but not every gay person is gender-non conforming and not every gender non-conforming person is gay. idc if people give their male villagers dresses - i've given julian a few myself - but i just wanted to point that out.


----------



## naranjita (Jun 1, 2020)

ayeeprill said:


> re: your rant i get what you're saying but not every gay person is gender-non conforming and not every gender non-conforming person is gay. idc if people give their male villagers dresses - i've given julian a few myself - but i just wanted to point that out.


I didn't say either of those things.


----------



## baobei (Jun 1, 2020)

while i do like to see general discussions and respect the ability to voice out one's opinions/dislikes/hates/rants about the game and community, i feel that i see more threads that express equal levels of frustration & hate over the same set of villagers and overall aspects of the game more-so than appreciation threads lol. don't get me wrong it's absolutely okay to express your dislikes/opinions but maybe instead,  dedicate your time to creating a thread that advocates a /different/ set of villagers and unique moments with them.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 1, 2020)

Can we just creepy islands like we had in new leaf? Aika town shook me but the story was soooo good! I ended up doing a creepy type town in nl! Just for the dream suit! SHOW ME CREEPY JAPANESE PASTA!! I love my cute stuff but hey seeing a couple of dead villagers and crazy murders n such ain't so bad!


----------



## ayeeprill (Jun 1, 2020)

naranjita said:


> I didn't say either of those things.


you're right, i apologize. i missed the quotation marks around the "all gay men wear dresses" and thought you were making that statement lol.


----------



## Fey (Jun 1, 2020)

Confession time: I love KK Bubblegum. I don’t care how popular it is—it’s fun, catchy and lifts my mood. I’ve even made it my alarm sound!

Maybe if I’d see it all the time I’d share in the annoyance, but it’s pretty easy for me to just avoid listening to it in videos. The only exposure I have to it is on my own Island, with my own villagers 
^ｪ^


----------



## kylie32123 (Jun 1, 2020)

I agree that seeing all the S tier villagers singing Bubblegum K.K. is annoying. There's 96 K.K. songs and they choose to use only that one. It seems like everyone just copies each other on social media just to copy each other. There's no originality to what they're posting and the whole Raymond in the maid dress thing is pretty old now


----------



## BigBadButterfree (Jun 1, 2020)

Fey said:


> Confession time: I love KK Bubblegum. I don’t care how popular it is—it’s fun, catchy and lifts my mood. I’ve even made it my alarm sound!
> 
> Maybe if I’d see it all the time I’d share in the annoyance, but it’s pretty easy for me to just avoid listening to it in videos. The only exposure I have to it is on my own Island, with my own villagers
> ^ｪ^


I don't think there's anything wrong with liking a K.K. song that is popular. It's no different than people liking popular songs that come on the radio. 

...having said that, I am very much a hipster when it comes to music, I don't even listen to music with singing that isn't some form of orchestral or choral work. One thing I love about K.K. Slider's music is that it spans so many genres and doesn't have to be all "pop," and no matter what kind of vibe you're going for in town or in a room, there's a K.K. song that will match what you're going for. Bubblegum K.K. is just the "pop" song of the AC universe. It's gonna be heard more than other music. However, as advice I would also give in real life, give a different K.K. song a chance, you'll find something you'll like that you've never heard before


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 1, 2020)

personally it is kind of annoying to hear the same S tier villagers sing* “mii oh aa we oh aa”* but whatever I’m not going to tell someone how to play their game


----------



## nyanicat (Jun 1, 2020)

baobei said:


> while i do like to see general discussions and respect the ability to voice out one's opinions/dislikes/hates/rants about the game and community, i feel that i see more threads that express equal levels of frustration & hate over the same set of villagers and overall aspects of the game more-so than appreciation threads lol. don't get me wrong it's absolutely okay to express your dislikes/opinions but maybe instead,  dedicate your time to creating a thread that advocates a /different/ set of villagers and unique moments with them.


I completely agree! I like when I see how other villagers act and dress/etc. I admit I do have a lot of the top villagers, so whatever I see online I already see in my own game, so it's always refreshing to see the other villagers. I get that some people need to vent out their frustrations, but after, I hope you don't just stick to ranting and complaining, and practice what you preach, and actually show your own content with your own villagers! I for one would love to see it!


----------



## Cyku (Jun 1, 2020)

I mean, I don't want to sound aggressive, but the line between "I am bored by seeing the same islands, I understand their aesthetics but I wanted to see something new" and "Hehe, look at all these unoriginal players, they all do the same, why do they post it? It's seeking for attention" seems very, very thin. People can post what they want and yeah, when a thing is popular then it appears a lot. And... Why should anyone care that a random person from the Internet considers it boring or repetitive? I don't want to say that that subject and any person posting here is toxic, but it seems likely to become one day and then we'll have another bunch of people who are either scared to make their island in the popular way even though they like it or they will just feel bad and insecure about liking particular popular villager. 
So can we people be themselves no matter if they are special snowflakes or just casual players with typical aesthetics?  
Just my opinion, no offence to any of you.


----------



## An0nn (Jun 1, 2020)

Centuria said:


> I guess the issue is people aren't really kindly criticising things.
> Many people are having fits about things, and acting like it's a cardinal sin to enjoy stuff that they don't.
> 
> Like the commentary that has gone on with Raymond.  There are definitely people who are fairly dismissing him, and not seeing the hype for him.  But there are also an unfortunate lot of people who are acting like he's the worst villager to exist, and that anyone who wants him is only doing it because he's popular, or are stupid for liking him.
> ...



This is basically what I would have said if you hadn't already said it better. 

Generally there's a meanness that goes with these "I don't like/am tired of [popular thing]" threads. Assuming they don't start this way right out the gate, they usually devolve into people just being openly disdainful of people who do like/aren't tired of [popular thing]. Then at some point someone will probably say something similar to your first comment and someone else will respond with something about unpopular opinions being silenced or whatever. 

There are plenty of popular things in this game I like. I use white flowers in my town, (which has a confirmed Raymond infestation), because I like those things. Personally, I'm not offended if someone says that they don't think they're as great as I do. What I do dislike is this incomprehensible air of superiority that quite often ends up woven into these comments. 

Why does virtual cat/flower preference have to become an "us vs. them" issue?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 1, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> personally it is kind of annoying to hear the same S tier villagers sing* “mii oh aa we oh aa”* but whatever I’m not going to tell someone how to play their game


I cackled so reading this irl!


----------



## mirukushake (Jun 1, 2020)

The great thing about social media is that you can tailor your experience. If all you see is the same thing over and over, time to unfollow and find some new stuff.


----------



## Marte (Jun 1, 2020)

I bet you that once we get a new "popular" villager and a new "popular" island theme then people will get annoyed with that too. I get your point about always seeing the same stuff on your feed etc. but I personally get more annoyed when people call it lack of originality and say how they don't see the hype. Yes, it gets repetitive, but that's just what's been getting the most likes and retweets. Plus, this is what people post. Majority of ac players don't post anything from their game, so we don't get to see their villagers or their islands. Idk, I'm just a bit bummed when I see people having fun posting their cottagecore islands with Raymond and Marina, then seeing people talking negative about seeing it everywhere. I'm so bad at wording my thoughts here, but I hope you get the point. Didn't intend to sound so negative either, so I'm sorry. ><


----------



## Pyoopi (Jun 1, 2020)

I agree that it can get annoying from the repetition, but that's also how trends work. It also encompasses what the person values or finds importance in. So if 548 people like Raymond singing in a pretty princess dress; that's something they value.

I'm okay with that notion. But if I see 548 posts about pretty princess Raymond in a day, I might think I'm going delirious.

I would just say don't put weight into things that annoy you. 
You see it, you hate it, and you leave it.


----------



## nyanicat (Jun 1, 2020)

Marte said:


> I bet you that once we get a new "popular" villager and a new "popular" island theme then people will get annoyed with that too. I get your point about always seeing the same stuff on your feed etc. but I personally get more annoyed when people call it lack of originality and say how they don't see the hype. Yes, it gets repetitive, but that's just what's been getting the most likes and retweets. Plus, this is what people post. Majority of ac players don't post anything from their game, so we don't get to see their villagers or their islands. Idk, I'm just a bit bummed when I see people having fun posting their cottagecore islands with Raymond and Marina, then seeing people talking negative about seeing it everywhere. I'm so bad at wording my thoughts here, but I hope you get the point. Didn't intend to sound so negative either, so I'm sorry. ><


Yes! This is exactly why I get so annoyed with the constant “why is Raymond so popular I don’t get it” threads here. Like we get it. Why can’t we allow yourselves to like what we want without having to justify it to you. Our game is tailored to our experience that we want. Not yours. If you want a quirky town full of non popular villagers go for it! No one is stopping you!


----------



## Fey (Jun 1, 2020)

BigBadButterfree said:


> I don't think there's anything wrong with liking a K.K. song that is popular. It's no different than people liking popular songs that come on the radio.
> 
> ...having said that, I am very much a hipster when it comes to music, I don't even listen to music with singing that isn't some form of orchestral or choral work. One thing I love about K.K. Slider's music is that it spans so many genres and doesn't have to be all "pop," and no matter what kind of vibe you're going for in town or in a room, there's a K.K. song that will match what you're going for. Bubblegum K.K. is just the "pop" song of the AC universe. It's gonna be heard more than other music. However, as advice I would also give in real life, give a different K.K. song a chance, you'll find something you'll like that you've never heard before



Oh, I mean I love several other KK songs as well, and Bubblegum isn’t the only one I play or listen to. It just happens to be a favorite of mine. My music tastes in real life are very diverse, and that’s reflected in my ingame preferences. Music is all about emotions to me—and sometimes I enjoy feeling those light and bubbly “pop” emotions.


----------



## Spunki (Jun 1, 2020)

I didn’t read all of this, but the entire internet has ruined K.K. Bubblegum for me. Thx for that.

Anyway, I’m also getting bored over the fact that some Pictures and Videos are super repetitive, with the same Content of the Same Villagers and the Same Songs and Titles like „Marshal being cute for 6 Minutes.“ That’s like watching someone making Coffee and giving the Video 1 Million Likes, just because people can.





I made Photo of White Squirrel sitting in the wrong direction. So funny and kut. Plz gib me like UwU.

Sorry, don’t want to trigger everyone, but that’s how I always feel. And yes, that was me when Marshal said I should sit next to him, so I copied him. Still like Marshal, so don’t worry.

Don’t get me wrong. People can enjoy which villagers and whatever they do with it like they want, but I feel that there are lots of Gamers out there just stealing meaningless Likes for popular Villagers singing K.K. Bubblegum, it’s ridiculous. And I watched the Clicks and yes, K.K. Bubblegum always has way more Clicks And Likes than any other song. So they obviously know why they do it.


----------



## Fey (Jun 1, 2020)

Another thing: I think it’s also important to keep in mind that not all people with the same theme are intentionally copying each other or following a trend. Themes and aesthetics are fairly limited if you really think about it, and it makes sense that several people would be working on the same concepts side by side. I think it’s especially sad that non-TTers often don’t even have a chance to present their town before its theme is considered overdone. The same is of course true for new players as well. By the time their Island is complete enough to share, everybody has had their fill from many themes, and their content is automatically considered unoriginal, or worse, stolen. That’s not really fair imo 

My brutally honest opinion is this: *my Island and villagers are not there to specifically provide anyone with a novel experience*. If you want to see unpopular villagers or a one-of-a-kind theme you can do that with your own game. If we all yielded to those demands for originality, all that would say about us is that we give in to peer pressure and sacrifice what we want for others benefit.


----------



## SpiritofAce (Jun 1, 2020)

Fey said:


> Another thing: I think it’s also important to keep in mind that not all people with the same theme are intentionally copying each other or following a trend. Themes and aesthetics are fairly limited if you really think about it, and it makes sense that several people would be working on the same concepts side by side. I think it’s especially sad that non-TTers often don’t even have a chance to present their town before its theme is considered overdone. The same is of course true for new players as well. By the time their Island is complete enough to share, everybody has had their fill from many themes, and their content is automatically considered unoriginal, or worse, stolen. That’s not really fair imo
> 
> My brutally honest opinion is this: *my Island and villagers are not there to specifically provide anyone with a novel experience*. If you want to see unpopular villagers or a one-of-a-kind theme you can do that with your own game. If we all yielded to those demands for originality, all that would say about us is that we give in to peer pressure and sacrifice what we want for others benefit.



I'm not asking for everything to be unique, nor did I mention anyone needing provide a novel experience, just not for it to be the same picture of someone gifting _Raymond _a _Maid's Outfit_ for the x100th time, or seeing _Marshal_ sitting on a bench or whatever.


----------



## Fey (Jun 1, 2020)

SpiritofAce said:


> I'm not asking for everything to be unique, nor did I mention anyone needing provide a novel experience, just not for it to be the same picture of someone gifting _Raymond _a _Maid's Outfit_ for the x100th time, or seeing _Marshal_ sitting on a bench or whatever.



I guess I should’ve said that my post wasn’t directly in response to you. It really wasn’t. I don’t share your complaint, but I get where you and others are coming from. I was referring to some comments I’ve seen around here—both recently and dating back to NL. Your post is reasonable enough to me.


----------



## mirukushake (Jun 1, 2020)

SpiritofAce said:


> I'm not asking for everything to be unique, nor did I mention anyone needing provide a novel experience, just not for it to be the same picture of someone gifting _Raymond _a _Maid's Outfit_ for the x100th time, or seeing _Marshal_ sitting on a bench or whatever.



I have to ask... where exactly are you seeing these hundreds and thousands of Marshal and Raymond posts? I don't have an Instagram and I tend to stick to Japanese AC Twitter so maybe the English side is different, but I do follow the big AC subreddits, and I see way more posts here _complaining_ about Raymond and Marshal than I see actual posts of them.


----------



## SpiritofAce (Jun 1, 2020)

mirukushake said:


> I have to ask... where exactly are you seeing these hundreds and thousands of Marshal and Raymond posts? I don't have an Instagram and I tend to stick to Japanese AC Twitter so maybe the English side is different, but I do follow the big AC subreddits, and I see way more posts here _complaining_ about Raymond and Marshal than I see actual posts of them.



They're usually on the highlights of the Animal Crossing topic selected by Twitter, for me.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 1, 2020



Fey said:


> I guess I should’ve said that my post wasn’t directly in response to you. It really wasn’t. I don’t share your complaint, but I get where you and others are coming from. I was referring to some comments I’ve seen around here—both recently and dating back to NL. Your post is reasonable to me.



Ah, sorry, I didn't realise. I wasn't around these forums in the early NL days.


----------

